# اقوى الكتب والفيديوهات لتعليم السوليد وورك وبالعربى 5 جيجا



## احمد سيف النصر (27 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
عشان الناس ماتتعبش وتدور كتير على البرنامج الرائع السوليد وورك انا قررت احط كل ما يخص البرنامج فى حته واحده عشان الناس تستفيد قدر الامكان وماتعدش تدور كتير وهانبدأ ان شاء الله بالكتب 

الكتاب الاول : كتاب بجد رائع جدااااااااااا باللغه العربيه ودى الصوره






ودى الروابط بتاعه الكتاب


http://mihd.net/lbpf7k/solidworks20052006.rar
او
http://rapidshare.com/files/134517463/solidworks20052006.rar

بعد كده ها ندخل بقى على الكتب الانجليزى اتفضلو اول كتاب اسمه
Solidworks 2006 Essentials Drawings  

الروابط
http://mihd.net/vu9txn/solidworks_2006_essentials_drawings_draft.pdf
او
http://rapidshare.com/files/48459724/solidworks_2006_essentials_drawings_draft.pdf

وتكمله الكتاب الانجليزى الجزء التانى اسمه
Solidworks 2006 Essentials Parts & Assemblies

وادى الروابط
http://mihd.net/p6j304/solidworks_2006_essentials_partsassemblies_draft.pdf
او
http://rapidshare.com/files/48459652/solidworks_2006_essentials_partsassemblies_draft.pdf

كده نكون وصلنا لنهايه الجزء الاول من الموضوع الجزء التانى بقى والاهم هى الفيديوهات الجامده جدااااااا للبرنامج هى باللغه الانجليزى لان مفيش اى فيديوهات لحد دلوقتى عربى بس سهله الفهم وجامده جداااااااااا نبتدى على بركه الله

عموما انا هنزل كذا دوره تدريبيه مختلفين عن بعض وكلهم فيديو

الدوره الاولى :
SolidWorks Curriculum and Courseware 2006-2007  
by *SolidWorks *

ودى صوره الدوره





ودى اللنكات

http://rapidshare.com/files/42956955/Courseware2006-2007.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42956936/Courseware2006-2007.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42956951/Courseware2006-2007.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42956934/Courseware2006-2007.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42960193/Courseware2006-2007.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42960180/Courseware2006-2007.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42963192/Courseware2006-2007.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42963194/Courseware2006-2007.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42963189/Courseware2006-2007.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42963202/Courseware2006-2007.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42964444/Courseware2006-2007.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42964447/Courseware2006-2007.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42964437/Courseware2006-2007.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42964784/Courseware2006-2007.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/43020637/Courseware2006-2007.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/43020639/Courseware2006-2007.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/43020649/Courseware2006-2007.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/43020648/Courseware2006-2007.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/43020647/Courseware2006-2007.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/43020653/Courseware2006-2007.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/43023848/Courseware2006-2007.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/43023832/Courseware2006-2007.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/43023843/Courseware2006-2007.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/43023850/Courseware2006-2007.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/43023859/Courseware2006-2007.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/43023847/Courseware2006-2007.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/43023625/Courseware2006-2007.part27.rar

الدورات دى طبعا فيديو وجامده جداااااااا

الدوره التانيه
كورس كامل للسوليد وورك فيديو
اسم الكورس 
SolidWorks 2007 Bible  
by *Matt Lombard *

ودى الصوره






للاسف يجماعه الكورس ده جامد جداااااا بس انا معرفتش اجيب غير الكتاب بتاعه بس معرفتش اجيب الفيديوهات بتاعته بس الكتاب بجد اكتر من رائع ودى اللنكات

http://rs545.rapidshare.com/files/166409573/ebook.SolidWorks_2007_Bible_Bible_Wiley.0470080132.zip
او
http://mihd.net/yqlo1gk/0470080132.zip

واخيرا اخر مجموعه فيديوهات ودى اكبر مجموعه دوره كبيره جدااااااااا عباره عن اربع اسطوانات فيها كل حاجه من الالف للياء على فكره الاربع اسطوانات دول كان نزل منهم قبل كده تلت اسطوانات منفصلين انا جبت الجزء الرابع وبكده تكون الدوره كملت 

اسم الدوره 
Solidworks 2005-2008, 4 Volumes - Video Training  
by *Solidworks

واتفضلو الصوره





وبعد كده اللنكات

*http://rapidshare.com/files/118469831/43gfvmj45vgjjjs4v8SolidWorks34vn55ndj8fv.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/118475743/43gfvmj45vgjjjs4v8SolidWorks34vn55ndj8fv.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/118485155/43gfvmj45vgjjjs4v8SolidWorks34vn55ndj8fv.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/118508847/43gfvmj45vgjjjs4v8SolidWorks34vn55ndj8fv.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/118538285/43gfvmj45vgjjjs4v8SolidWorks34vn55ndj8fv.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/118571654/43gfvmj45vgjjjs4v8SolidWorks34vn55ndj8fv.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/118594525/43gfvmj45vgjjjs4v8SolidWorks34vn55ndj8fv.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/118621050/43gfvmj45vgjjjs4v8SolidWorks34vn55ndj8fv.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/118639212/43gfvmj45vgjjjs4v8SolidWorks34vn55ndj8fv.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/118677848/43gfvmj45vgjjjs4v8SolidWorks34vn55ndj8fv.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/118706529/43gfvmj45vgjjjs4v8SolidWorks34vn55ndj8fv.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/118713890/43gfvmj45vgjjjs4v8SolidWorks34vn55ndj8fv.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/118720321/43gfvmj45vgjjjs4v8SolidWorks34vn55ndj8fv.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/118727636/43gfvmj45vgjjjs4v8SolidWorks34vn55ndj8fv.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/118733964/43gfvmj45vgjjjs4v8SolidWorks34vn55ndj8fv.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/118739819/43gfvmj45vgjjjs4v8SolidWorks34vn55ndj8fv.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/118745623/43gfvmj45vgjjjs4v8SolidWorks34vn55ndj8fv.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/118753280/43gfvmj45vgjjjs4v8SolidWorks34vn55ndj8fv.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/118760714/43gfvmj45vgjjjs4v8SolidWorks34vn55ndj8fv.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/118769251/43gfvmj45vgjjjs4v8SolidWorks34vn55ndj8fv.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/118778232/43gfvmj45vgjjjs4v8SolidWorks34vn55ndj8fv.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/118793578/43gfvmj45vgjjjs4v8SolidWorks34vn55ndj8fv.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/118827237/43gfvmj45vgjjjs4v8SolidWorks34vn55ndj8fv.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/118866638/43gfvmj45vgjjjs4v8SolidWorks34vn55ndj8fv.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/118902915/43gfvmj45vgjjjs4v8SolidWorks34vn55ndj8fv.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/118941180/43gfvmj45vgjjjs4v8SolidWorks34vn55ndj8fv.part26.rar

وعشان الناس ما تشتكيش من الرابيد شير اتفضلو نفس اللنكات على الفيل فاكتورى 


http://www.filefactory.com/file/5a3c38/n/SW_2005_2008_Repack_pm_part01_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/71dde1/n/SW_2005_2008_Repack_pm_part02_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/1b3196/n/SW_2005_2008_Repack_pm_part03_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/07b861/n/SW_2005_2008_Repack_pm_part04_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/005f58/n/SW_2005_2008_Repack_pm_part05_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/4a6e5a/n/SW_2005_2008_Repack_pm_part06_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/59c574/n/SW_2005_2008_Repack_pm_part07_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ea92a1/n/SW_2005_2008_Repack_pm_part08_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a383c2/n/SW_2005_2008_Repack_pm_part09_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/3a9211/n/SW_2005_2008_Repack_pm_part10_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/6dc353/n/SW_2005_2008_Repack_pm_part11_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/2bd83d/n/SW_2005_2008_Repack_pm_part12_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/6c0de3/n/SW_2005_2008_Repack_pm_part13_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/de22d0/n/SW_2005_2008_Repack_pm_part14_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/460ec5/n/SW_2005_2008_Repack_pm_part15_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/d71e86/n/SW_2005_2008_Repack_pm_part16_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/80ec2d/n/SW_2005_2008_Repack_pm_part17_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/fdd80b/n/SW_2005_2008_Repack_pm_part18_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/9b8cb9/n/SW_2005_2008_Repack_pm_part19_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/d04276/n/SW_2005_2008_Repack_pm_part20_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5c5163/n/SW_2005_2008_Repack_pm_part21_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/bc342b/n/SW_2005_2008_Repack_pm_part22_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a20723/n/SW_2005_2008_Repack_pm_part23_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/68b1fc/n/SW_2005_2008_Repack_pm_part24_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/7e3446/n/SW_2005_2008_Repack_pm_part25_rar

وياريت الناس تستفاد من الموضوع وتقول رايها واظن انا كده دلعتكو اخر دلع :15:

تحياتى للجميع وارجو تثبيت الموضوع عشان الناس تستفيد​


----------



## ايمن هلال (27 نوفمبر 2008)

م احمد بعد التحية
ارجو من الله ان يوفققك فى هذا العمل
م ايمن هلال


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك مهندس ايمن على ردك ونورت الموضوع


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (28 نوفمبر 2008)

لو اى حد له اى طلبات يتفضل وان شاء الله احاول اجيبها


----------



## casper_13_96 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## العقاب الهرم (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا اخى


----------



## غريب حسن توفيق (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اسال الله ان يجعل كل هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (29 نوفمبر 2008)

مهندسين كاسبر والعقاب الهرم وغريب حسن شكرا على ردكم واتمنى تكونو استفدتم من الموضوع


----------



## كمال الدين (2 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته, الف الف شكر يا أستاذنا و ربنا يجزيك كل خير.


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (2 ديسمبر 2008)

وعليك السلام ورحمه الله مهندس كمال ومنور الموضوع


----------



## 0yaz9 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يأ خي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mss3d (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لكل الناس ايلى ردت ومستنى يجماعه طلباتكوا


----------



## سلامي لكم (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا على الجهد الرائع الله يبارك فيك


----------



## NAK (7 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله لك وفيك و جعله الله علماً ينتفع به و أثابك به الى يوم الدين


----------



## كمال الدين (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*SolidWorks Video Tutorial Pack.torrent*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة، شكرأ أخي العزيز للمرة الثانية و لمحبي التورينت هذا الملف بالمرفقات هو تورينت لكورس الفيديو الأخير و الذي وضعه الاخ العزيز علي صورة روابط rapidshare و filefactory و التورينت سريع جداً.


----------



## salih_salih60 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي علي المجهود الوافر


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (7 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لكل الناس ايلى ردت ومنورين الموضوع بردودكم


----------



## سعود السعود (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله لك وفيك و جعله الله علماً ينتفع به و أثابك به الى يوم الدين اللهم آمين*​


----------



## زكريا جبر (8 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخ الكريم لك كل التقدير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (10 ديسمبر 2008)

م سعود السعود وم زكريا جبر شكرا على ردكم ومنورين الموضوع بوجودكم


----------



## anas111 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس 
anas111  شكرا لك على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## Badran Mohammed (15 ديسمبر 2008)

عمل بديع وليس هذا بغريب من أحد مبدعي منتدى المهندسين العرب 
مع التقدير لجميع المبدعين والعاملين في هذا المنتدى الموفيد


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس بدران محمد شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع واتمنى بس الناس تستفيد من المواضيع ولو اى حد له طلب ان شاء الله مش هتاخر


----------



## ابن العميد (16 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ربنا يعطيك بكل حرف في الكتب 10 حسنات ويزيدك (وانا كمان) 
جزاك الله الف الف خير 
تستاهل كل خير يا أحمد سيف النصر


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (16 ديسمبر 2008)

ابن العميد شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## م/هشام (16 ديسمبر 2008)

_جزاك الله كل خير بس انا عاوز اخد دورة في السولد وورك في مصر انا من السعودية وشكرا_


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (18 ديسمبر 2008)

م هشام فيه اهتمام متصاعد دلوقتى فى مصر ببرنامج السوليد وورك ولو حبيت فيه اماكن كتير وجامعات بتدى كورسات فى السوليد وورك بس عموما البرنامج مش صعب قوى البرنامج سهل جدا انا شخصيا بقيت كويس جدا فى البرنامج بمجهودى الشخصى جرب الاول الكورس العربى ايلى انا منزله هتفهم اوامر البرنامج ومعظم وظايفه بعدين ادخل بقى على الفيديوهات والكورسات الانجليزى عشان تطبق على المشاريع وتفهم البرنامج صح واهلا بيك فى مصر فى اى وقت


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (20 ديسمبر 2008)

وشكرا لكل الناس ايلى ردت


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

وبارك الله فيك وغفر لك ولوالديك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## أبوعبدالله (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*تعليم سوليد فيديو عربي*

هناك فيديو عربي للسولد من انتاجي
مهندس/ عمر عبدالمنعم متولي
وهو موجود هنا
http://www.eng2all.com/vb/showthread.php?t=873&highlight=solidworks


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (22 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ابو العريف على مشاركتك فى الموضوع عموما انا لقيت بعض فيديوهات للسوليد وورك عربى وان شاء الله هحط لنكاتها قريب بس بعد يومن كده ان شاء الله لان النت واقع عندنا فى مصر والدخول صعب


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (22 ديسمبر 2008)

AHMAD-1976 شكلاا على ردك ومنور الموضوع وربنا يبارك فينا كلناويغفر لنا كلنا ان شاء الله ومنور الموضوع


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (31 ديسمبر 2008)

وشكرا لكل الناس ايلى ردت


----------



## aly_zz (1 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
بصراحة انا مش عارف اعبر عن امتنانى ليك بمجودك الجميل و المتميز و ادعو االله ان يبارك فيك و يجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم *


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (3 يناير 2009)

*خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه*

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا عن هذا المجهود 

ولكن هل يمكنك من رفع الدورة الاولي ( فيديو) مرة اخري 
علشان اللينكات مش شغاله 
بسبب مرور وقت كبير 
ياريت ترفعها مرة اخري لضرورة الاحتياج للسولد ورك 
وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (3 يناير 2009)

م aly_zz شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع المهندس احمد ميكانيك طبعا احنا عارفين كلنا موقع الرابيد شير الرخم والحركات القرعه ايلى بيعملها عموما انا جبت لك الكورس تانى تورنت عشان يبقى كله على بعضه مره واحده وميبقاش فيه ملفات فى النص محذوفه او حاجه اتفضل اسم الدوره SolidWorks Curriculum and Courseware 2006 - 2007
ودى الصوره






وده الرابط التورنت
http://rapidshare.com/files/179356044/SolidWorks_Curriculum_and_Courseware_2006_-_2007


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (3 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
ولكن انا نزلت التورنت ده بس انا معرفش ايه المفروض اعمله بعد كده ( هو ايه ملف التورنت ده اساسا )
انا اسف جدا 
وانا عارف اني كده زودتها اوي


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (4 يناير 2009)

بص يااحمد ملف التورنت ده بيبقى لنك بيشتغل ببرنامج اسمه m torrnet او bit torrnet كل ماعليك انك تنزل البرنامج ده وتسطبه وبعدين ملف التورنت ايلى انتا نزلته تسحبه فى البرنامج وتسيب البرنامج شغال براحته عادى وممكن عادى تطفى الجهاز ولما تشغله تانى تستكمل التحميل وممكن تضبط اعدادات البرنامج براحتك هو بيبقى ابطء شويه من التحميل العادى بس بيبقى اضمن وبتستكمل التحميل براحتك وقت اما تحب لما تخلص تنزيل الملف بعد كده بتفك ضغطه عادى وبتسطبه او بتشغله ببرنامج ايزو من غير فك الضغط لما بيتسطب البرنامج بتلاقيه نزلك الدوره عندك على هيئه فيديوهات وكتب معاها للشرح وكمان بعض المشاريع يارب تكون فهمت على فكره انا شغال ب m torrnet


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (5 يناير 2009)

*الف مليون شكر*

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا 
انا نزلت البرنامج وجاري الان التحميل بحمد لله
الف مليون شكر 
ياريتك نزلته من الاول كده هو والكورس الاول 
بارك الله فيك وانا عارف اني اثقلت عليك


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (5 يناير 2009)

م احمد ميكانيك ولا يهمك المهم الاستفاده ولو قابلتك اى مشاكل قول وان شاء الله نلاقى حلها على طول


----------



## atif53 (9 يناير 2009)

ارجو من الله ان يوفققك فى هذا العمل
There is problem with filefactory specially PART05 it shows error the file you are requesting is no longer available.

Please Help


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (9 يناير 2009)

م [URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u16763.html"]atif53 حصل مشكله فى موقع الفيل فاكتورى واللنك رقم خمسه اتمسح مش عارف ليه دلوقتى فيه مشكله وهى انى الكورس حاليا عندى بس مش مضغوط اللنكات المضغوطه انا مسحتها فعليا من عندى من زمان انا عندى الكورس على هيئه فيل ايزو واحد بس لنكات الرابيد شير انا اتاكدت منها تانى وشغاله كلها تمام كده انتا هتضطر تحمل الكورس من الرابيد شير او لو انتا من مصر عرفنى وانا ان شاء الله هلاقى وسيله اوصلك بيها كل الكورسات دى من غير ما تتعب نفسك وتحملها
[/URL]


----------



## atif53 (10 يناير 2009)

في الواقع لقد عملت دون لود لجميع الأجزاء عدا الجزء الخامس فهل من حل؟ وجازاك الله خيرا

سؤال ثاني هل يصلح ننزل الجزء الخامس من الرابيد شير 

والله يوفقكم


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (14 يناير 2009)

للاسف مش ممكن لان عدد الاجزاء مختلف فى الفيل فاكتورى عن الرابيد شير للاسف مش قدامنا دلوقتى الا الرابيد شير او لو انتا بتحب التورنت ممكن ادورلك عليه تورنت


----------



## عمران احمد (15 يناير 2009)

بصراحه انا سعيد جدا بالموضوع و الاكتر المجهود المبذول فيه و الاحلى هو المتابعه الجيده للموضوع و محاوله ازالة اى عوائق امام الاعضاء المتعثرين فى مشكله ما
و اخيرا انا مش عارف اقولك ايه غير (بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء)


----------



## ENGMENG (15 يناير 2009)

جهد رائع و متميز ودلع كمان


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (15 يناير 2009)

م عمران احمد وم ENGMENG شكرا بجد على ردودكم ومنورين الموضوع واتمنى تستفادو ولو اى حد عندى اى طلبات مينكسفش ان شاء الله نلاقيها


----------



## عوض مفتاح (16 يناير 2009)

مجهود عظيم يا اخي تشكر عليه و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
لقد قمت بتحميل الكتاب باللغة العربية و لقد اجبتني مقدمة المؤلف و شرحه المبسط فجزاه الله عنا كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناته ، و أنفع بهذا العمل سائر المسلمين


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (16 يناير 2009)

م عوض مفتاح انا سعيد انى قدرت افيدك وشكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (16 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
انا نزلت التورنت والكورس رائع جدا 
بس المشكلة في Solidworks 2005-2008, 4 Volumes - Video Training 
يا ريت لو ده ليه تورنت كمان 
لاني اواجه الكثير من المشاكل في تنزيله 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
ولا تجهد نفسك مفيش مشاكل الكورس الاول يبقي كفااااااااااااية جدا


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (16 يناير 2009)

م احمد ميكانيك انا شخصيا ارشح لك الكورس الاول لانه كبير وشامل جدا انا شخصيا اتدربت عليه واستفدت منه كتير وعشان انتا بتحب التورنت اتفضل ده رابط الكورس ابلى انتا طالبه رابط سريع جدا 

http://rapidshare.com/files/1845401...ourse.Volume.REPACK-QUASAR__mininova_.torrent

كل ماعليك انك تسحب الملف فى اى برنامج تورنت وتنزل الكورس بتاعك بالتوفيق وعلى فكره فيه كورس كمان تورنت بردو بس نزل ده الاول وقولى رايك فيه


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (18 يناير 2009)

شكرا 
وجاااااري التحميل 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (18 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وياريت لو عندك اي ملف تورنت في الهندسة ابعته 
علشان التورنت ده طلع ممتاز جدا وحل كل مشاكل التحميل


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (18 يناير 2009)

م احمد ميكانيك انا عندى تورنت لكل حاجه تقريبا ممكن تتخيلها بس انتا حدد


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (18 يناير 2009)

بسم الله ما شاء الله 
يا ريت لو عندك عن مختلف كورسات ال 
Welding


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (18 يناير 2009)

SOLID WORK 
CATIA
PRO . ENGINEER
Primavera
اي شئ من برامج التصميم والادرارة والبرامج عامة والكورسات الفنية الهندسية


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (18 يناير 2009)

بالنسبه لل welding دول اسطوانتين فى الarc welding تورنت بردو 

http://rapidshare.com/files/185628886/_isoHunt__Arc_Welding_1___2_DVD_video_rips.4047694.TPB.torrent

ودى اسطوانه اسمها TIG *Welding* Basics
http://rapidshare.com/files/185629015/_isoHunt__6484b2dadcd1082c3a09e59be51ab48da0e3bb36.torrent

فيه طبعا كتب كتير بس انا حبيت احط الفيديوهات لو عاوز كتب عرفنى بالنسبه لبرامج التصميم والاداره انا بفكر اعمل موضوع كامل يكون تورنت بس لو عملته اوك لو معملتهوش هحط لك الروابط هنا


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (18 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 
انا شايف كده والله اعلم انك مكتبة بسم الله ما شاء الله 
ولذلك خلينا نمشي بالترتيب انا عارف اني حتعبك 
يا ريت مبدأيا لو فيه اي حاجة متعلقة بال 
welding and welding Inspection , ur , etc 

​


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (19 يناير 2009)

Welding Inspection Handbook
دا الرابط 
http://rapidshare.com/files/116039261/AWS_Welding_Inspection_Handbook.rar
او
http://www.filefactory.com/file/771273/n/AWS_Welding_Inspection_Handbook_rar

الكتاب الثانى اسمه


 TWI WIS 5 Course Welding Inspection of Steels 

وده اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/143636505/CSWIP_3.1__total__2007_unsecured.pdf.html

الكتاب الثالث اسمه
Resistance Welding: Fundamentals and Applications 
*by:* Hongyan Zhang, Jacek Senkara 
en 
وده اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/148348265/0849323460.zip
او
http://www.filefactory.com/file/3fd1e7/n/0849323460_zip

انا حطيت اللنكات عاديه مش تورنت لان دى كتب ومساحتها صغيره يعنى مش هتتعبك بالنسبه للفيديوهات هبقى احطها تورنت بازن الله مستنى طلباتك


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (19 يناير 2009)

الف مليون شكر يا باشمهندس
هو كده يبقي احنا خلصنا اللحام ولا لسه فيه حاجة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا ريت لو كان خلص انا محتاج كورس عن primavera 
وانا والله اعجز عن شكرك 
مش عارف اشكرك ازاي 
جزاك الله خيرا وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك 
ونفع بك الله الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (20 يناير 2009)

*سؤال؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كان لي سؤال يا باشمهندس 
انا لما بنزل بالتورنت
بيكون كاتب معدل السرعة والسرعة بتاعت التحميل 
ولكن الغريب انو بيكتب برده سرعة الupload
ياتري هو بيعمل upload ليه ؟؟
وكمان ايه الي بيعمله upload اساسا ؟؟؟


----------



## ميكامور (20 يناير 2009)

جزاك اللـــــه كل خير وبارك الله فيك وفى أمثالك يا أخى 
لكم مننا جزيل الشكر والتقدير والإحترام على المجهود العظيم


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (20 يناير 2009)

م احمد ميكانيك اى برنامج بتاع تورنت بيبقى بيعمل داون لوود وابلود لانه برناج مشاركه يعنى عموما انتا تقدر تتحكم فى كميه الابلود عشان الجهاز يبقى سريع من قائمه الاختيارات بتاعه البرنامج هاتلاقى حاجه اسمها التفضيلات او الابشن بتاع البرنامج لا تفتحه فى خانه الاتصال ها تلاقيه مديلك سرعه الداونلود وسرعه الابلود مع ملاحظه انه بيكون كاتب الرقم صفر عشان يعمل ابلود براحته يعنى الرقم صفر فى خانه الداونلود معناها انه يحمل براحته وفى خانه الابلود رقم صفر تعنى انه يرفع براحته بدون حد اقصى عشان بقى انتا تتغلب على الحته دى وماتخليهوش يرفع كتير عشان ما يسحبش سرعه فى خانه الابلود خلى القيمه ثلاثه كيلو بايت وفى خانه الداونلود خلى القيمه صفر وبالتالىها ينزل بلا حدود وها يعمل ابلود بسرعه 3 كيلو بايت بس وبكده كل السرعه ها تكون للداونلود مع ملاحظه ان رقم تلاته هو اقل رقم تحطه فى الابلود لو حطيت رقم 2 او رقم واحد الداونلود سرعته بردو ها تقل عشان كده فى خانه الابلود خليها تلاته وفى الداونلود خليها صفر انا بتكلم عن برنامج m torrent واعتقد الباقى بردو كده


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (20 يناير 2009)

م ميكامور شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## tashtoosh (20 يناير 2009)

السلام على كل المهندسين
مشكوووووووووووور جدا واتمنى ان ينتفع الجميع
ولك الف الف الف شكرا 
وشكرا


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (20 يناير 2009)

الف شكر
انا فعلا ده الي انا عمله


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (20 يناير 2009)

الف شكر نرجع بعد اذنك لموضع ال welding 
*
هو كده يبقي احنا خلصنا اللحام ولا لسه فيه حاجة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا ريت لو كان خلص انا محتاج كورس عن primavera 
وانا والله اعجز عن شكرك 
مش عارف اشكرك ازاي 
جزاك الله خيرا وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك 
ونفع بك الله الاسلام والمسلمين*


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (20 يناير 2009)

فيه طبعا لسه حجات فى اللحام وهبقى احطها تباعا بالنسبه لبريمافيرا بردو فيه حجات كتير عموما خد دى اسطوانه خفيفه فيها بعض الدروس على ما ابقى احط لك اسطوانات كامله 
http://www.4shared.com/file/25147306/9c9fc1f/3part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/25147690/37a32088/3part2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/25148059/be24bbc4/3part3.html


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (20 يناير 2009)

على فكره الاسطوانه دى بالعربى


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (20 يناير 2009)

م tashtoosh وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله اتمنى انتا كمان تستفيد من الموضوع ومنور الموضوع


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (22 يناير 2009)

شكرا 
وجاري التحميل
وفي انتظار المزيد بالنسبة للحام 
جزاك الله خيرا 
لو تسمح لي بسؤال جانبي 
باي المجالات تعمل ؟؟
يعني حضرتك مهندس ايه بالضبط ؟؟


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (23 يناير 2009)

انا خريج هندسه عين شمس بمصر قسم ميكانيكا الانتاج وحاليا انا بقدم اوراقى للجيش لاداء الخدمه العسكريه


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (23 يناير 2009)

ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله 
انا في انتظار المزيد من كورسات اللحام 
ويا ريت لو فيه كورس iwe
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## egale_one (23 يناير 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (24 يناير 2009)

م egale_one شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع م احمد ميكانيك اصبر على يومين وهكمل لك الكورسات ايلى انتا عاوزها مشاركاتى قليله لظروف الجيش


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (2 فبراير 2009)

ولا يهمك يا باشمهندس 
انا برده بدخل علي النت قليل اليومين دول بس 
انا في انتظارك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دباغية (2 فبراير 2009)

الله يوفقك بالدنيا والآخرة يا معلم


----------



## zhrmjrh (3 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس و لا تحرمنا من جديدك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (3 فبراير 2009)

المهندس احمد مااروعك لك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (4 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لكل الناس الطيبه ايلى ردت واعزرونى يجماعه دخولى بيكون مره واحده بس فى الاسبوع لظروف شغل خاصه واخده كل وقتى


----------



## amouna1992 (4 فبراير 2009)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ahmed


----------



## حمدى 12 (4 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس عبـدالعزيز (12 فبراير 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## pora (16 مارس 2009)

الموضوع تقريبا متكامل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد محمود. (24 مارس 2009)

جزاك الللخ خيرا و نفعك بعلمك


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (24 مارس 2009)

م amouna1992 وم حمدى 12 وم المهندس عبـدالعزيز وم [URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/member.php?u=19883"]pora شكرا على ردودكم ومنورين الموضوع[/URL]


----------



## mostmar12 (3 مايو 2009)

*طلب خاص*

*الأخ الفاضل / المهندس أحمد سيف النصر 
برجاء اعادة وضع الروابط الخاصة بالدورات الثلاثة السابق حيث ان الروابط المذكورة منتهية الصلاحية وجارى تحميل الجزء الرابع 
مع خلص شكرى العميق لكم*


----------



## mostmar12 (3 مايو 2009)

*طلب خاص*

*الأخ الفاضل / المهندس أحمد سيف النصر 
برجاء اعادة وضع الروابط الخاصة بالدورات الثلاثة السابقة حيث أن الروابط المذكورة منتهية الصلاحية وجارى تحميل الجزء الرابع 
مع خالص شكرى العميق لكم*


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (4 مايو 2009)

الله هم اجعلة في مزان حساناتك


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (4 مايو 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير وافاد اللة بك المسلامين


----------



## merohussein (12 مايو 2009)

واللة أخر دلع
وليك كل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## المش مهندس خالد (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا عي المجهود الجامده ده


----------



## kamal Nashar (13 مايو 2009)

جميل وجزاك الله كل خير .شئ رائع


----------



## farasha30 (26 يونيو 2010)

مافيش ولا لينك حمل معى فيديو للسولد ورك اتمنى الرد على


----------



## ali_hamza (13 أبريل 2011)

بعد اذنك رابط الكتاب بالعربى فى مشكلة 
من فضلك عيد رفع الكتاب مرة اخرى


----------



## pajero98 (13 أبريل 2011)

يسلموووووووووو


----------



## صوت الجزيرة (13 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير مفيد جدا


----------



## أنس زرزور (15 أبريل 2011)

اخي الكريم :
كنت متشوق جدا لأرى الملفات المرفقة ........................ لكن كل اللينكات مو شغالة وبتعطي اما الملف محذوف او اشيا زي هيك 
ارجو المساعدة والتوضيح ومشكورين على الجهد الكبير


----------

